# Thoughts on Self Driving Cars?



## Niebz (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I'm after some feedback on who would use a self driving car? 

If statistically the cars were less dangerous and reduced the number of accidents would you still let your children get inside one?

The cars wont be making an appearance too soon due to the technology not quite being there but would you let your child ride in one?

Would you yourself ride in one?

Thanks in advance for your comments :smile:

I'm an engineering student and looking into the implementation of autonomous cars and basically if people will accept them and trust them.


----------

